# Positive Plug for Petsmart



## jcinnb

I know it is highly fashionable to blast Petsmart at all times, but I want to give them props.

I bought a Craig's list tank, bought a hood from Petsmart, for $89, filled the tank and it bowed considerably. Made the decision to drain and empty tank, and get a new one.

Went to local Petsmart, told the guy I was looking for a 55 without hood, since I had just bought a hood. All they had were tanks with hoods.

The guy suggested I bring the hood back for credit toward the new combo. I explained I had used the hood and had even cut holes in back for pipes and wires, etc. And I probably did not have reciept.

Went to manager, and the dude said bring it back, we will give you credit on the new tank and hood. He said, people bring back half eaten bags of dog food so of course I will take the hood back.

So, combined with the after Christmas tank sale, I got a new tank and hood for about 40 additional bucks.

I will go back for more stuff.

I know this is not fish, and I admit most of the fish folks are learning and often don't have good answers, but they sure did not have to help me out like they did.

I am appreciative and felt compelled to spread the word.


----------



## aunt kymmie

jcinnb said:


> I am appreciative and felt compelled to spread the word.


Wow, that's awesome. You cut holes in it, used it and still they took it back for full credit? :shock:
Yep, that's a Petsmart I'd continue to shop at.


----------



## jcinnb

Absolutely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamgray

Cool! I think that every location is different. I have nothing but positive things to say for the fish staff at my local petsmart. Same goes for petland in my city. I have actually written to head office of both stores to tell them how impressed i am with a few staff members in particular. It's always good to make sure we express appreciation for positive experiences rather than only making noise about things when we are unhappy.


----------



## Ostara

I agree, they're not all bad. I recently bought a Magnum canister and it was rubbish; leaked, made alarming grinding noises, etc. I was worried about returning it because I had already opened and used it, and cut the hoses and everything. I explained this and then, when she asked what the problem with it was, had only gotten the words "it leaks" out before she jumped in with, "Oh, it leaked? That's just terrible, I'm very sorry. I'll just hang on to this here while you go pick out a different one and we can do it all on one transaction."

Didn't even open the box to check it out or anything, just took it back right away and put the cost towards a better one. I really appreciated it as well, and I will definitely be back for more supplies.


----------



## Lisar

**

Agreed


----------



## mcb5522

The petsmart by me in Valley Stream, NY is one of the best. Knowledgeable and helpful staff. The fish tanks are all clean and the employees own all animals themselves. They also have a nice selection, nothing fancy but if you want to run out and grab some tetras, ADFs, loaches, cichlids. Its also huge. I just bought a new 60 gallon tank with the stand and lights for only 200$ because of the sale that they have going on. The only downfall is the prices are alittle steep on fish but they look very healthy. I just think most people have awful stores around them and will bad mouth the entire chain. The petco right next to me is one of the worst and I tell the manager every time its dirty and the fish look like they are going to die within minutes but I see other petcos and they end up looking presentable. Nothing like the petsmart by me though.


----------

